# Milwaukee NNL 21 show on Sat. April 13th



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

The 21st Milwaukee NNL show is on April 13th. It is a NNL show which means there aren't any class awards. They do give out awards for Peoples Choice, Best Paint, Best Engine, and a few others. Scale Auto Mag and sometimes others are taking pixs. 

There are very few lowriders at this show. A guy from Chicago (lowrider) always wins Best Paint. If any of you want, I will enter (under your name) and protect your super builds for you. All you have to do is get them to me by the 13th.

PM me if interested.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO*

is that dude from Chi-town on here??????


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't Know. I don't remember his name. I will make a point to get info this year.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TINGOS said:


> is that dude from Chi-town on here??????


I know who hes talking about and no, he does do amazing work.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I believe this was his winner in 2012









2011









2009


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

I met Mario Mendiola Jr. of Chicago tonight, who in real life is a pin striper that goes by the name of Shadow, while looking at his Buick Wildcat. He is the nicest guy, and in the best LIL spirit, he is willing to share all that he knows. He currently is not on LIL, but will be soon.

There were 922 entries at the NNL tonight. Here are a few pixs. The first three belong to my new friend Mario.

























This year's Best Paint went to this '50 Olds.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Nother view of Mario's '59.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

wisdonm said:


> I believe this was his winner in 2012
> 
> View attachment 627535
> 
> ...


bad ass paint jobs


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sick work, Mario's a master I seen his work in Scale Auto he's definitely a welcome addition on LIL


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice builds


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I now want to pack up my raggedy projects and put them away forever.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tonioseven said:


> I now want to pack up my raggedy projects and put them away forever.


me too :tears::tears::tears: hno: hno:hno:hno:hno:hno: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That bubble tops is a 60 tho,love it.


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Mario called me yesterday. He is still having computer access problems. He did however take Best of Show, recently, with the bubble top.


----------



## marioshadowmendiola (Jul 21, 2013)

It's me Mario Mendiola, also known as Shadow. I am finally on layitlow! Thanks to my friend wisdonm who helped me get online, now I am able to respond from time to time. If anyone wants to contact me just message me, I hope you guys like my models & thank you to wisdonm for mentioning me on this website.


----------

